# Moving to Murcia :)



## mel_87

Hi Everyone!!

I will be moving to Murica later this year with my family, it looks amazing and we are very excited. 

It would be great to get to know any other people who have made the move too and live there or hear any advise from people already living there 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Monkey Hangers

*Murcia*

Hi there, Murcia is quite a large Province. Do you know which town you will be living in. Inland or on the coast. I am in Torre Pacheco on a golf resort.
We have lived here for 18 months.
Will you be working? What are your plans?


----------



## zenkarma

mel_87 said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> I will be moving to Murica later this year with my family, it looks amazing and we are very excited!


I'm not far from Murcia, bit further up the coast, couple of hours drive.

Although, I had an interesting tour around Murcia City Centre the last time I was there whilst trying to find my way to San Javier Airport. 

Sitting in a traffic jam in Murcia City Centre an hour from my flight time wasn't the most relaxing time I've ever spent in Spain


----------



## Leper

Right Mel, (bit of truth coming up here!) - hope you and your husband/partner don't have to look for a job. You will need to be able to speak some Spanish also. Most Important:- If things don't work out you will need your home in the UK in which to retreat.

Please don't take my post as negative, but as advice you might never have to use. Best of luck in your excitement and best wishes for you in Spain.


----------



## Monkey Hangers

mel_87 said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> I will be moving to Murica later this year with my family, it looks amazing and we are very excited.
> 
> It would be great to get to know any other people who have made the move too and live there or hear any advise from people already living there
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Hi Mel,

It seems there aren't many forum members here who live in Murcia. Or if there are, they don't post. I have asked you a couple of questions in order that I can try to help you but as you haven't gotten back to me............


----------



## Jumar

I am also in the Murcia region but also waiting to hear from Mel as to what information he is asking for before I can answer.


----------



## mel_87

Hi, thank for your answers. Sorry I haven't been online in a while. I am not sure which region, ideally we would like to be inland but not too far from the coast. Do you have any suggestions? We will of course be taking a trip to murcia to see different property and regions later this year. I will be looking for work, but i am under no illusions, i know unemployement is high, but i will see how it goes, if you have any ideas for an expat that would be great. Is english widely spoken here? (i know some basic spanish). Also i will be taking my cat - i hope it is pet friendly


----------



## Jumar

There are a few expat areas in the Murcia region if that´s what you want, mostly on golf complexes and where there are hundreds (thousands?) of properties available and relatively cheap at the moment!

I am in the campo 3km from Totana because the mountains are what we like but we can be at the coast in 30 minutes. We have a few "foreigners" around but it is mostly a working Spanish town.

I think that any urbanisation near the coastal towns will have a fair mix of expats living nearby.

Come out and have a good look around and see for yourself.


----------



## Monkey Hangers

We are in Torre Pacheco which is just 10 minutes from the coastal town of Los Alcazares. It's not as touristy as say, Torrevieja, but still has some British type bars and restaurants there. The town of Torre Pacheco is typically Spanish.
I have been VERY fortunate to get a job, but they are rare and most are very poorly paid. (That's comparing wages to the North East, compared to London.....well ) Unless you work for a British employer, I would say your chances of a job are virtually nil. Spanish employers have their pick of unemployed Spanish people, so aren't going to choose a foreigner who can't speak much Spanish. I was in your place not long ago reading the 'negativity' thinking it would be different for me, but I'm afraid it's not. If you have a source of income, come, enjoy the summer heat, endure the cold in the winter where you're lucky if you have central heating (I do, now), if you don't it's stinky portable gas heaters!! Yeah, really. 
However, I love sunny weather and endure the negatives as I don't like the British weather or lifestyle. If you visit my area, send me a message and we'll talk.
I'm passionate about dogs, it's not a very dog friendly place, dogs serve a purpose and are discarded.....however, cats seem to get by ok.


----------



## gus-lopez

I'm in Lorca, home of the earthquake & inundacións. There are Brits around but mainly outside of town in the campo. There aren't many though. 
Jobs , there aren't any of those either , unless 20€/8hrs in a bar working illegally gets you going.


----------



## Simon Rubio

Mel
I´m sure you´ll be fine if you want to make it work, let me know if you need any advice.
Only POSITIVE advise however


----------



## jojo

Simon Rubio said:


> Mel
> I´m sure you´ll be fine if you want to make it work, let me know if you need any advice.
> Only POSITIVE advise however



We all offer advice on the forum, but we only offer truthful and real advice. Knowledge is king! 

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica

jojo said:


> We all offer advice on the forum, but we only offer truthful and real advice. Knowledge is king!
> 
> Jo xxx


And what's more the thread is a year old so they've either made it or not by now!


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Simon Rubio said:


> Mel
> I´m sure you´ll be fine if you want to make it work, let me know if you need any advice.
> Only POSITIVE advise however


You'r enot going to tell the whole story then?


----------



## Allie-P

xabiachica said:


> And what's more the thread is a year old so they've either made it or not by now!




Such a shame..... these Posters never seem to return to help others with their positive/negative experiences !!


----------



## zippy-watkins

I think you scare all us new ones off tbh!!! I too posted on here and was quickly shot down in flames and quite frankly was not at all inspired to post again.

Whilst there are of course many people who go into this blind, please do not tar us all with the same brush.

My partner and myself have done a huge amount of research and trips to the area. I did not appreciate being made to feel like a 5 year old!

Perhaps you need to ask yourself why these threads remain incomplete.......

Rant over!!!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky

zippy-watkins said:


> I think you scare all us new ones off tbh!!! I too posted on here and was quickly shot down in flames and quite frankly was not at all inspired to post again.
> 
> Whilst there are of course many people who go into this blind, please do not tar us all with the same brush.
> 
> My partner and myself have done a huge amount of research and trips to the area. I did not appreciate being made to feel like a 5 year old!
> 
> Perhaps you need to ask yourself why these threads remain incomplete.......
> 
> Rant over!!!!


Hello!
I was so surprised by your post that I looked up the thread that you started
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/367329-pinoso-x.html
I am even more surprised now that I've looked again by this "rant". The advice that I offered was given in good faith and is backed by many years of experience of living in Spain. Of course, you can choose to do with it whatever you want, but to feel that you've been shot down in flames because two people have truthfully told you that getting licences etc is difficult and that Spain's unemployment is high is an exaggeration in my opinion.
My next piece of advice would be to get some thicker skin! 

I've revived your original thread so you can see if you get any more answers. Don't worry, I won't be posting again so maybe you'll only get positive posts!


----------



## zippy-watkins

What I said wasn't directed at anyone in particular. Perhaps it's not me who needs to get a thicker skin?!! 

I wanted to pm some people and couldn't without posting here first (fair enough I guess) but what I posted was what I thought a general friendly post. You'll notice that I also soon quickly stopped posting......


----------



## Pesky Wesky

zippy-watkins said:


> What I said wasn't directed at anyone in particular. Perhaps it's not me who needs to get a thicker skin?!!
> 
> I wanted to pm some people and couldn't without posting here first (fair enough I guess) but what I posted was what I thought a general friendly post. You'll notice that I also soon quickly stopped posting......


Zippy, only 2 of us commented on that thread, so I reckon that at least 50% of your post must have been directed at me!
As for friendly post


> I did not appreciate being made to feel like a 5 year old!





> I too posted on here and was quickly shot down in flames and quite frankly was not at all inspired to post again.


Good job you weren't being unfriendly is all I can say!!

Ah well, hope you get the info you want from other people. Shame it's by PM though as usually the info is useful to other people and is shared...

Good luck with coming to Spain in these difficult times. Somebody somewhere's got to make it. Maybe it'll be you.


----------



## jojo

zippy-watkins said:


> I think you scare all us new ones off tbh!!! I too posted on here and was quickly shot down in flames and quite frankly was not at all inspired to post again.
> 
> Whilst there are of course many people who go into this blind, please do not tar us all with the same brush.
> 
> My partner and myself have done a huge amount of research and trips to the area. I did not appreciate being made to feel like a 5 year old!
> 
> Perhaps you need to ask yourself why these threads remain incomplete.......
> 
> Rant over!!!!


So what has your research uncovered? How are gonna make this work? 

If we seem negative, it's because the situation in Spain is negative! If we scare people away, then I hope they take the words of warning with them.

However, do you know how nice it would be to say 'yay, go to Spain, it's easy, jobs available, no worries about paying tax or registering - the Spanish don't care, no worries about healthcare, the Spanish doctors and hospitals will treat you for nothing cos you're a Brit - the language won't be a problem cos everyone speaks English...' It used be like that a few years ago, but no more!

Note that in my above 'dream' answer I start by saying 'go to Spain', suggesting that I'm not there - a country I would love to live in, a country we managed to stay in for five years - til it was financially impossible. Luckily we managed to absorb the cost (a five figure sum) of going and coming back and luckily we kept out UK house!! And yes we did a huge amount of research beforehand, had a viable business plan and took it very seriously.

Anyway, I suspect threads like this either stay incomplete because the OPs are living it up in Spain and can't be bothered to answer, researching elsewhere, or have changed their minds.




Jo xxxx


----------



## Leper

If you post on here or anywhere else you must be prepared for what lies ahead. The vast majority of people who reply to posts must also be prepared in a similar way.

If you don't like what answer you might get, then don't ask the question. UK and Ireland are full of people seeking out warmer climes and sometimes think that Spain is waiting for them. Spain is waiting for nobody. (That's the first rule of moving to Spain).

Contributors here like to pass on advice. They do not have to do it, but they do. Listen to their advice, it's free (Second rule of moving to Spain).

Break the rules and you've made it, Great, Well Done! Tell us how you made us all look like fools. Share, please!


----------



## Allie-P

Leper said:


> If you post on here or anywhere else you must be prepared for what lies ahead. The vast majority of people who reply to posts must also be prepared in a similar way.
> 
> If you don't like what answer you might get, then don't ask the question. UK and Ireland are full of people seeking out warmer climes and sometimes think that Spain is waiting for them. Spain is waiting for nobody. (That's the first rule of moving to Spain).
> 
> Contributors here like to pass on advice. They do not have to do it, but they do. Listen to their advice, it's free (Second rule of moving to Spain).
> 
> Break the rules and you've made it, Great, Well Done! Tell us how you made us all look like fools. *Share, *please!


Unfortunately, the majority of people who post, desperately requesting advice - don't share !! 

It is very much one way traffic......all their experiences, both positive & negative, are lost for ever.....

It's a great shame !


----------



## jojo

Allie-P said:


> Unfortunately, the majority of people who post, desperately requesting advice - don't share !!
> 
> It is very much one way traffic......all their experiences, both positive & negative, are lost for ever.....
> 
> It's a great shame !


I wish people would come back and tell us, but I guess if they make it, then they're too busy being successful and if they dont..... well they dont want to talk about it

Jo xxx


----------



## Allie-P

jojo said:


> I wish people would come back and tell us, but I guess if they make it, then they're too busy being successful and if they dont..... well they dont want to talk about it
> 
> Jo xxx


Hi Jo, 

Yes, I suppose that is the case ! There are so many similar questions asked, that a wealth of knowledge & experience is being lost......

You, personally, have been very straightforward about your experiences - which would have helped many people 

There seems to be many threads from either those who know 'nowt' about living in Spain or those who have it completely sussed........not much in between


----------



## Pesky Wesky

[QUOTE said:


> Leper;3487201 Spain is waiting for nobody. (That's the first rule of moving to Spain).


I like this sentence!


----------



## Documentary

Hi 
Is anyone of you still living in the Murcia area and knows about the Polaris World Resorts? I would love to get in touch with somebody from there because I will be there on May 24th,25th and 26th and would like to hear about your experience of living there.

All the best


----------

